# Rider Ericsson hot air engine build



## cam081 (Aug 26, 2016)

hi everyone
I have started a facebook page to log the build of my 1\4 scale Rider Ericsson hot air engine. if anyone is interested come over and have a look. just search 1\4 Scale Rider-Ericsson Hot Air Engine
thanks cam


----------



## BobsModels (Aug 26, 2016)

Cam

It is a real fun engine to build, lots of challenges. I finished mine a year ago. I made a number of changes to improve the operation based on input from other modelers. I documented the changes up front on another site. As an FYI for you here is the link.

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,3441.0.html

I am not on facebook so will not be able to follow along. If you have any specific questions let me know.

Look forward to seeing it on Ytube

Good Luck
Bob


----------



## chrispare (Sep 5, 2016)

I am building one of these also so have sent a join request to follow your build
Chris


----------



## cam081 (Sep 6, 2016)

hi Chris welcome aboard I would love to see photos of your engine.


----------



## chrispare (Sep 6, 2016)

I will take a few tonight when I get home. 
I have gotten by the looks of it as far as you so far, which is pretty good for me as I tend to work rather slow due to time. The size of this is also slowing me down s bit due to only having small machinery to work with. 

By the looks of your pics you have a lot more castings than I. 
I have the big ones anyway.


----------



## chrispare (Sep 6, 2016)

Here is what i got so far


----------



## chrispare (Sep 6, 2016)

Pic 2
I also have the stand done.


----------



## cam081 (Sep 7, 2016)

It looks like you are getting along nicely. 
Cam


----------



## steammachine (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Cam, I have a set of castings for this engine waiting to be started but it won't be for a while yet as I'm currently building a 4" scale traction engine. I have requested to join your Facebook group so will be following your progress with great interest! 

Martin.


----------



## cam081 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Martin I think it's funny I am trying to get a few engines out of the way before I start a 3" allchin traction engine. 
Cam


----------



## davidyat (Jan 9, 2017)

Cam081, see if you can find any files from Bob Nawa and his Rider Ericsson build. It's the best chronical of a build I've ever seen and his model is awesome. He was kind to answer some of my questions on my build. Best of luck on your build.

Dave


----------

